

Why you should write every day - tannerc
http://zenhabits.net/write-daily/

======
ambiate
I agree that writing is helpful. It also brings original content, solutions to
problems, and creates an audience for/to an online persona.

I've read about four to five of these 'start writing' or 'start mentoring'
posts in the past two weeks. There is truth behind it.

The analytics, the keyword matching, and view counts drown my intention. I
start off sharing thoughts, ideas, and drawings. Once the analytics start
piling up, I obsess and it becomes a burden. I do not know how to step beyond
addiction and write just to write. Monetization also creeps in at some point
and usually places the nail in the coffin.

------
geekam
Does this writing requires that you publish it somewhere or can it be really
private?

~~~
DavidBradbury
From the article:

>Blog. You can write in a journal or text document just for yourself, but I
highly recommend blogging. Get a free account at WordPress.com or Tumblr, and
just start. Why blog? Because it really helps you to write regularly, and
forces you to think in different ways, when you have an audience. Even if the
audience is small. It’s scary, I know, but just do it. You’ll grow comfortable
with it over time, and you should never let fear stop you from doing something
amazing.

